

Cloudflare crypto meetup - duongkai
http://blog.cloudflare.com/cloudflare-meetups-set-your-mind-on-fire

======
grittygrease
Sign up for the next one on July 16 here: [http://www.meetup.com/CloudFlare-
Meetups/events/191252182/](http://www.meetup.com/CloudFlare-
Meetups/events/191252182/)

------
jgrahamc
The next one is July 16. Adam Langley and Steve Weis are confirmed speakers.

------
rdl
Now that I'm at CloudFlare, I'll shoot video (and audio, obviously) of this,
but I need to check with speakers about streaming or what we do with it. It
should be awesome -- the last one was.

------
orthecreedence
Do you have to RSVP or can you just show up? I'm not seeing this meetup in
their meetup.com page.

